# Logic and midi controls



## Mark34 (Jun 2, 2021)

I use logic with Big Sur. I have a nanokontrol 2 and komplete kontrol 61 Mk1.
When I assign midi cc’s to nanokontrol, logic forgets them as soon as I close logic. I have to plug the nano out and in again just to see it, but it won’t remember the assignments I made.
Komplete won’t let me make any assignments and it works only in first project I open.
Can someone help?
I can’t believe it has to be this difficult in 2021 to assign midi to controllers.
I’m loosing my mind and it keeps me from making music. Because I can’t have peace when it’s not working. Can someone help?

thanks


----------



## Vik (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi, what exactly do you mean by "assign midi cc’s to nano"? Are you creating an articulation set?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 2, 2021)

There's a lot to unpack here!
Could you describe in more detail the process you go through to assign midi CC?


----------

